# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  мануальные обьективы на крутые дигиталк&

## frontovik

интерессно увлекаются тут такими?       пентакс 28мм/2.8мм   мануальный обьектив подправил немного в адобе ляйтрум






  вчера на выгулке сабачки...............

----------


## frontovik

удалите  а?

----------


## PAN

> удалите а?


Зачем???... Может просто перенести из подраздела "Фотошоп" в раздел "Изобразительное искусство и дизайн"???...
В целом тема имеет шанс...

----------


## frontovik

а фик его знает  я тут  незнаю куда чего просто прикинул так   ну сейчас у всех почти дигиталки  кое у кого и зеркалки ну и как и какие линзы народ юзует...например я хочю тамрона себе   17/50  2.8   так он стоит 350?  а этот мануальник я купил за 15 ? и + 2 пачки мальборы.........

----------


## frontovik

моДератор  поставьте темку в нужное место!  биттэ! а то  я же фик его знает куда тут чаво))))))))))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> мануальные обьективы на крутые дигиталки


О, это очень интересная тема для моего сына. Он  ищет себе что-то. Только я в этом вообще ничего не понимаю. :)))

----------


## frontovik

ищет себе что?фотик зеркалку?или маму с папой на обьектив раскручивает?))))))ну  они разные бывают  я вот никак некуплю тамрона,уже скоко ехо хочю да жаба душит)))))))) ну с мануальными вроде неплохо  но и они есть за ? 700 ))))))))ляйки карл цайсы))))))ну  конечно такие бабки я бы не инвестировал в мануальное..купил бы лучше 17-50 2.8 тамрон  и купил бы пентакс  ф50 1.4  какраз бы и на обмывания ешё осталось!)))))

----------


## myv

помогите пожалуйста выбрать зеркалку.остановился на canon eos 500d. что скажите про этот фотик?

----------


## frontovik

а чё про него скажеш? нармальный фотик для рядогого пользователя за глаза! если  токо ему линзу другу

----------


## Alenajazz

*frontovik*,
* С Днём рождения!!!!!! Желаю побольше радости!!!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

*frontovik*,
Опаньки! Тоже рыбка? ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## frontovik

da  уж рыбка!))))))))))))радили 8 марта записали 14 мартом бардак конечно а после все  во блядуны блядуны мартовские)))))))))))  а я чё его в намордник?)))))))))  

  спасибо за проздравления!)))))))))))))))

----------

